# Rubber roof care



## David and Barbara (May 7, 2017)

We are new to the RV world. We purchased a 2013 RV, which has a rubber roof. The roof is in good shape. Our question is: does the rubber roof need yearly conditioning or anything to hep it last. It will be kept under cover when not traveling. Thanks


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

@*David and Barbara*, you ppl must visit rvliquidroof.blogspot, a great blog all about RV Rubber Roofing. Hope it will help. Thanks


----------



## Mark William (Jun 17, 2021)

Many RVs have rubber roofs. Rubber roofs can be one of two types: thermal polyolefin (TPO) or ethylene propylene diene monomer (EPDM).

TPO is the most common option as it is cost-efficient and white, which is excellent for keeping your rig cool. Other perks of TPO include a relatively easy installation process, resistance to dirt and mold, and energy efficiency. On the downside, TPO doesn’t last as long as other roofing options, and it doesn’t tolerate being left in the sun very well. Because of this, many owners find that they need to replace or repair TPO more frequently if not properly cared for.

EPDM is the other rubber option, often called “rolled rubber roofing.” The advantages of using EPDM are its affordability, ease of installation, and durability. Unlike TPO, EPDM can last up to twenty years, doesn’t scratch and scuff, and is less susceptible to leaks. It can also withstand higher temperatures and more direct sunlight. On the downside, its darker colors cause it to absorb heat, raising the temperature inside your rig.

If you’re looking for aesthetics and efficiency, TPO is the way to go. But if you value durability and longevity, EPDM is likely more up your alley.


----------

